# Canadian Bacon



## jrod62 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wife was at the store and pick this up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Might just have to keep her !!!













IMAG0508.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






Going to cut in half, one half will get smoke tomorrow and the other half is going in pops

brine for 14 days for Canadian Bacon

here a link to pops brine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops692 7s-wet-curing-brine













IMAG0509.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






The one going in the brine is right at 5lbs













IMAG0510.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012


















IMAG0511.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






I did add a 1/2 cup of garlic power to the brine and cut the salt down to 1/2 cup













IMAG0512.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






Mix the brine and in it goes. Seem like I forgot something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0513.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012


















IMAG0514.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






Now I remember what I forgot. Got this fancy injector and forgot to inject the loin with brine.













IMAG0515.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012


















IMAG0516.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






And also forgot to trim the fat off the loin.













IMAG0517.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






Not the best job trimming the fat off.













IMAG0518.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 9, 2012






see ya in 14 days


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 9, 2012)

We'll be waiting!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 9, 2012)

We'll be here!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2012)

i like that injector............see ya in 2 weeks.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 10, 2012)

chefrob said:


> i like that injector............see ya in 2 weeks.


I got tired of the cheap ones not working right . This one works so much better.


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 13, 2012)

To be honest, I think I know a lot.  Thankfully the older I get, the wiser I get, and the more I realize that no matter how much I know, there is more I don't know.  I never knew that Canadian Bacon was made from pork loin.  But now I know more than I did when I got up this morning.  Thanks.  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 25, 2012)

Time to smoke the CB. Going to cold smoke it for 4 hours then adding some heat to it

and take it to 145 IT.

Took it out of the brine yesterday. Then soak it in water for an hour. Put it in the frig overnight













IMAG0657.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 25, 2012


















IMAG0662.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 25, 2012






  In my UDS ready for some cold smoke.













IMAG0663.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 25, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2012)

.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .......   MMMM.... Cold smoked CB.....


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product.  Love CB.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks nice! I recently made CB for the first time & cold smoked it - turned out good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What pellets are you using?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 25, 2012)

bigfoote said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product.  Love CB.


X's 2


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 29, 2012)

IMAG0671.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 29, 2012


















IMAG0672.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks tasty! What pellets did you use?


----------



## bigfoote (Dec 1, 2012)

That looks very very tasty.  Could you send me a couple of slices?  I'm just having my coffee and I could make a great breakfast sandwich with that.  Good job.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 1, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Looks tasty! What pellets did you use?


Hickory,


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice Bacon!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice looking CB, that is the next thing I need to try.  Thanks for sharing!  Keep on keeping on.  Steve


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2012)

Very Nice!!!

How much brine did you inject?

I need an injector like yours

Mine has the sharp end, and need a blunt end with lots of holes

Where did you get it?

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks great with beautiful color


----------



## smoking b (Dec 1, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Very Nice!!!
> 
> How much brine did you inject?
> 
> ...


Here you go Todd. That's the style Pops uses too.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_45_231&products_id=25

http://www.sausagemaker.com/13229meatpump.aspx


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks great! CB is next and some Belly bacon to give as Christmas presents...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 2, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Very Nice!!!
> 
> How much brine did you inject?   *I just filled the injector 3X and injected it from each end and in the middle.*
> 
> ...


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I got tired of the cheap ones not working right . This one works so much better.





jrod62 said:


> I got tired of the cheap ones not working right . This one works so much better.


I have that looks a lot like that one....Does yours have an "O" ring that fits on the needle ?


----------



## chefrob (Dec 2, 2012)

nice finish!


----------



## stripernut (Jul 7, 2013)

Jrod,

I followed your instructions here explicitly, except that my wife bought smaller loins (2/pack, 2" diameter). They are soaking in the brine now and will come out on 7/21. Will the smaller diameter loins need to be treated any different, particularly when I get to the smoking stage? Thanks in advance for your help.

Best,

Wes


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds like you've got tenderloin instead of loin.
That'll make for some mighty fancy Canadian bacon, :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## stripernut (Jul 7, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sounds like you've got tenderloin instead of loin.
> That'll make for some mighty fancy Canadian bacon,
> 
> 
> ...


Ah - wondered why it was so expensive/lb. So, I figure the hot portion of the smoke, i.e., after the cold smoke, will take less time than if I had the larger loin like jrod. I have a temperature probe, so I guess I'll just take the thickest piece to 140 and call it done, correct?

Thanks,

Wes


----------

